# grooming



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i am making a new thread for grooming ,because nobody goes in to the other one, i ask about some helpful tips on scissors,i tried to tell you that i'm scared to death about cutting gingers hair around the eyes, i would like to have some help on this matter on how all you people that have been doing this kind of cutting for years do it. i really need some help here please SL


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Try when sje is asleep. start playing the the hair on her face witj just your fingers mimiking the cutting a tion. the if you think she is comfertable ha e a go. 

for the bits that grow from her nose o er her eyes, try to keep the scissors flush on her nose, domt.do it with the tip of the scissors (you can get ones with rounded tips but even with them you dont want the tips close to the eye) use the blade a little further down. 

for the topnot fringe it depends what you like, i dont like the strat across look so i trim from the sides so i clea up her eyes but leabe a bit that hangs over in a triangle over the nose then round it off. 

if you get her used to you messing about her face it will make life easier. play with every part of her body. And dot let her run off. end the grooming session with something she likes, that way she wont bolt off as soon as she is free.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

thank you soooo much Kendal,your such a big help. every time i try to cut her hair there it scares the heck out of me,cause she is so wiggly you know ,,


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you own a pair of blunt or round ended scissors? They lesson the chance of you nipping her. Also, be firm with your grooming sessions. She must understand that this is serious business. When I'm grooming/cutting around the face, I firmly hang onto the beard and and use a firm voice to let them know that I am in charge. I'm not mean or nasty in any manner, but my boys know that I am serious and they actually behave really well during grooming. I groom every single night, right the day I got them home so it just becomes a routine for all of us.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Forgot to add this link. http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7555


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, maple gum is right, you have to show you're serious. Pepper wnt let me brush her when she's sitting with me or when she's lying on the floor but if I get her up on the table she is good and as I've grown in confidence she's got even better.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Another thumbs up for maple gum's advice.

I started a grooming routine from about day 4 - we do it straight after the early morning routine (outside, breakfast, short play then straight to grooming). I have a tray with everything prepared so there's no messing about. Towel over lap, up goes Polly. She's got used to lying still and we use a slicker brush to do her back in quite firm long strokes which really calms her down. Then we soak tear residue below her eyes and use a fine toothed comb for getting it right away. She's been as still as still so far  Which bodes well for using scissors. After this it's over on her back and I finish off brushing her legs, tummy and tail, plus a bit of trimming of untidy hairs around her paws.

By this time she's sparko and sleeps for about an hour on her rug under the table.

Lovely puppy days...

Toffin
x


----------

